# smtp 535 Fehler



## Wh1sper (13. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, 
ich habe seit gestern merkwürdige Fehlermeldungen im Webinterface  Roundcube Mail versenden aber auch bei Smartphones, die emails versenden  wollen. 
Es kommt immer 3-4 mal 


```
SMTP Fehler (535): Die Authentisierung ist fehlgeschlagen.
```
Wenn man hartnäckig genug ist, gehts dann auf einmal. 
Es gab kein Debian update. Es wurde aktuell nichts an der Auth- und  Postfix konfiguration verändert. 
Der Fehler tritt Domain unabhängig auf. 

Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## nowayback (13. Feb. 2014)

was sagen denn die serverlogs dazu?


----------



## Wh1sper (13. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe jetzt rebootet.
Scheint jetzt wieder i.o. zu sein
Scheinbar hat sich was an der letzten Spamatacke im Mailsystem verschluckt.


----------

